# Fishie's Journal



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Thought I'd start a journal about Fishie, since he's got a lot of personality.

It all started a few weeks ago when I went to Petco with my mom to get a scratching post for our cat. I walked by the bettas, and was like, "Oooohh, I want a betta again!" But I didn't get one. The idea was in my head, though, and I kept thinking about it so a week later I decided to get one, so I came on here to learn more about them. I had two in the past but I didn't know any better so I kept them in small containers. The second one, Bert, lived over 3 years somehow, and I only changed his water like once every 2 weeks and didn't have a thermometer or heater. :shock: Anyway, this time I decided to do it right, and I bought a 5 gallon tank and was going to buy a betta, but they didn't have many left at Petco and none that really stuck out to me. So about a week later, I didn't have my tank set up, but I went to Petco anyway, and I saw Fishie, and I HAD to get him! He was different from other bettas I'd ever seen and spunky, too. I'd I bought a temporary 1 gallon tank for him while I got the 5 gallon ready.
It was so fun to watch him swimming around. He was always swimming. Never resting for long. It was super cute to see him resting on his leaf hammock when he does rest.
I had to leave him with my downstairs neighbors last Friday night because I had my apartment heat treated for bed bugs :| It was way too hot in there even after they finished, so I left him with my neighbors while I stayed at my parents' house that night... I worried about him a lot until I brought him back up to my place the next evening! I'd only had him for a week and I was already attached!
Now he does the food dance for me in the morning and when I get home from work. Hehe. I love how he seems happy to see me when I get home and he'll swim back and forth along the glass for a little while. It's hilarious when he flares because he wants me to feed him.
He loves his new 5 gallon tank that I put him in 3 nights ago. He has so much room and he's always swimming swimming. He had a flare fest for some reason one night and I had to turn off the light to make him calm down. lol.
This morning it was really funny- I put a pellet in the tank when he wasn't looking, and then he saw it just as it got caught in the current of the filter. I never saw him swim so fast before as he did when he went after that pellet. It was so funny.
I'm proud of him because even though he's a halfmoon rosetail, he swims really well with all that finnage. I love when he gets his butt wiggling while he swims fast. He never really lets himself get sucked towards the filter intake, and he doesn't mind the current that comes out of the filter, either.

I'm sure I'll be blogging more about him, seeing as he's always doing something cute. So stay tuned!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I used the gravel vac for the first time this morning. Fishie got really curious and started following it around. I had to keep it really close to the gravel so he wouldn't get sucked in! :shock:


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

So, I stayed at my parents' house last night, so Fishie didn't get fed last night. I went this afternoon to feed him... I gave him one pellet and he pooped while chewing it. haha. Then I gave him two more pellets and he pooped again. lol. Then he had a flare fest and swam around his tank flaring for 15 minutes.  He's so funny.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I finally got to witness Fishie making a bubble nest last night! It was really fun to watch. He has to make it in the corner almost behind the filter because I think the water moves too much in the rest of the tank for him to make one, so I watching him last night for a few minutes making bubbles and literally "building" the nest!


----------

